
CalPERS rising costs could cause Oroville – and cities like it – to go bankrupt - masonic
http://www.orovillemr.com/article/NB/20170927/NEWS/170929752
======
masonic
There is a related article on page B1 of the October 1 edition of the San Jose
Mercury ("Oroville latest city to mull bankruptcy") but it is oddly invisible
to searches on the main, public site.

